# Which Are the Most Comfortable Seats? Road Bike, Big Rider.



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

Which are the most comfortable seats for commuting and errand running for upwards of 15 - 20 miles? 

Especially for a big person. I'm 5' 10" and 290 lbs so about 100 lbs over optimal weight I guess. 

For a road bike. My bike is a 1980-something bottom of the line Peugeot. I think it's the UO-8 model. 

I got a wide foam seat now, but my butt usually starts hurting after about 10 miles.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Saddle fit is almost entirely personal. What is comfortable to one person is unbearable to another. However, the Brooks B17 leather saddle is often cited as a saddle that is comfortable for larger persons. Set up is critical for the comfort of Brooks saddles and that is a matter of trial and error.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

At 290lbs , I would recommend avoiding a road bike all together. The posture just it not going to be very comfortable until you get into shape. Also, if you have not been riding very much your butt will hurt on almost any seat until your muscles, bone and rear end get used to it. Happens to me for the first week every spring when I start to get back on the bike more.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

At that weight, you're not going to find a lot of comfort. Focus on finding a saddle that fits you. They come in so many shapes and sizes, it's really hard to make any sort of recommendation for anyone. Next time you ride, pay attention to where the saddle is putting your weight, and figure out what that shape saddle is (or isn't) doing for you. Sometimes you can adjust it, sometimes you can't. Some shops and brands offer demo saddles. And as bignose said, the more you ride, the better it gets (if you have the right saddle, anyway). Keep at it and have fun.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Just because your ass is big doesn't mean your sitbones are wider than everyone elses. You might try a steel rail Selle San Marco Regal. At 150mm wide and a nice shape, it distributes weight very well. Saddles that feel soft usually aren't after a half hour or so of riding. I've seen far bigger guys than you on road bikes, get out and see what you can do.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

b17 doesen't work for me

I have used mostly wtb saddles, the silverarado, sst and pure v have worked well for me


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

B17 didn't work for me but the Team Pro was fantastic. Did 70 miles first day with very little discomfort. 
The most I have done in one day was 206 miles. Only the last 5 were uncomfortable. I was 265 at the time. Just depends on your sit bones. Specialized measured mine at 143.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

at my weight, the brooks saddle i had was flattening out and hitting the rails i think. i'd recommend either measuring your own sits bones and make sure you get one that is wide enough and comfortable. and then buy at rei or performance bikes so you can return it if you just plain don't like it.


----------



## FiveFooterDude (May 7, 2011)

BIG little guy here..... (5' 1" / 255lb's when I bought my bike May 20th)

After I brought my new REI Novara Randonee home, the first thing I did was drive to a distant Specialized dealership and had the distance between my "sit bones" measured. He sent me home with a 155mm Specialized gel saddle with one dem grooves down the middle. After I put 350 miles on it (breaking in my butt.... not so much the seat), I bought a B17S with only 300 miles on it. The 'S' is "short, for women"...... I thought because I was a short guy that it might work for me. This seat is DA BOMB!.... but it's too short for me; my butt feels like it's hanging off/over the back of the saddle. I've since returned the Specialized to my bike, and feels pretty good. If/when somebody buys my Honey B-17'S', I may possibly buy an "Imperial" version with it's central cut-out.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm bigger than you (height and weight). Don't listen to anyone telling you that you can't ride a road bike. I ride thousands of miles per year on road bikes. 

I love my Brooks B17's. I also have a couple of other saddles I like. Give a few a try and see what you like. But try the Brooks first, and give it a few months before you decide.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I'm bigger than you (height and weight). Don't listen to anyone telling you that you can't ride a road bike. I ride thousands of miles per year on road bikes.
> 
> I love my Brooks B17's. I also have a couple of other saddles I like. Give a few a try and see what you like. But try the Brooks first, and give it a few months before you decide.


A B.17 is a good choice - it is as close as one comes to a "universal saddle."

If you like the B.17 but the saddle seems to have some issues standing up to your weight, all is not lost. Under a big load, the sides of the B17 can splay out. You can stiffen the saddle and prevent this by punching holes in the side and lacing it up. 

http://highsnobiety.com/columns/jeffcarvalho/2008/09/23/how-to-lace-a-brooks-saddle/


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

andleo said:


> b17 doesen't work for me
> 
> I have used mostly wtb saddles, the silverarado, sst and pure v have worked well for me


I recently built a salsa vaya and after trying a specilized avatar and having issues with feeling like I was falling forward I put my brooks on and paid very close attention to the tilt.

I took it on a 18 mile test ride today and had no issues, so so so comfy


----------



## aplcr0331 (Jul 12, 2011)

So, at 80 pounds over I'm OK to ride a bike? I hope people are not embarassed for me or something. I'm trying to lose the weight, can't walk/run very far since my knees hurt. I just bought a cheap bike (first mistake I know) and have only ridden it once. I'm not sure how far I will be able to ride. Think I'll be tired before my butt gets sore.

What about a cushion? Would it be alright just to buy a cushion to put over your existing seat?


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

brooks b17. i have 7. i'm 6'6", 230. took several months to break in, but never had problems. use proofide lube, now even ignores wet weather.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

aplcr0331 said:


> So, at 80 pounds over I'm OK to ride a bike? I hope people are not embarassed for me or something. I'm trying to lose the weight, can't walk/run very far since my knees hurt. I just bought a cheap bike (first mistake I know) and have only ridden it once. I'm not sure how far I will be able to ride. Think I'll be tired before my butt gets sore.
> 
> What about a cushion? Would it be alright just to buy a cushion to put over your existing seat?


IMO, a seat with too much cushion is a common mistake. If your seat is too soft you end up compressing the soft tissue in your, well, tender bits, and it ends up being more uncomfortable than a firm seat. Get some shorts with light padding, and let them do their job.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry Stage and BigNose, you are quite wrong. I got on a rode bike at upwards of 280 pounds and ended up on an SMP Evolution. As BigBill notes, a fat person does not have extra wide sit bones. Tom, what matters most with this is the fit of the bike. The road bike can be fitted with a more upright position, which will accomodate you. Then, as you get down in weight, you can modify the position accordingly. I have been very happy with my SMP, on my Scattante, then an RS and now an R5. I have learned that I like seats that accomodate the perineum. I recently picked a commuter, Salsa Casseroll and put a B-17 Imperial Narrow on it and the thing feels great so far. One thing I like is a narrow nose on the seat so my chunky thighs don't rub against it. the one thing us Clydesdales need to watch is that the wheel set, seat post, etc, are able to manage the weight.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I also am large and have been riding a brooks for the past 6 months on the road bike.

On the mounatin bikes I have Grand Prix's.

The main things to consider are stick to a metal frame (carbon has a weight limit), and get a strong wheel set. You will tend to go to the more expensive as they are generally built better for strength


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*B17 for me, too*

I've tried several saddles and none of them came close to the B-17 in comfort. It does require some break-in time, which can be mitigated somewhat by treating it with *small* amounts of Proofhide. I would highly recommend that you talk to bill at Wallingford Bicycle Products if you decide on a Brooks. He offers a six month refund guarantee if the saddle does not work for you. Naturally it must be in good shape when you return it. www.wallbike.com. 

I'm a 250# Clyde and would suggest that you make sure the bike you pick has durable wheels or, if not, have a pair built. My stock Lemond Poprad wheels were breaking spokes on a regular basis until I had Colorado Cyclist build me a pair of 36 spoke wheels with heavy duty spokes. I have not had to lay a spoke wrench on them in several years of riding and that was probably the best money I ever spent on my bike. Those low spoke count wheels are for the thin racer types, not us Clydes.


----------



## KZ2S (Aug 5, 2011)

bignose said:


> At 290lbs , I would recommend avoiding a road bike all together. The posture just it not going to be very comfortable until you get into shape. Also, if you have not been riding very much your butt will hurt on almost any seat until your muscles, bone and rear end get used to it. Happens to me for the first week every spring when I start to get back on the bike more.


Sorry BIGNOSE, not trying to flame ya but, I'm 6'1" 280lbs and have read similar comments many times. I called Cannondale(company tech support) regarding weight limits for my R1000, thier reply was "they don't have a limit to the rider weight for that model of bike, you should be okay" This made me feel a lot better about my riding. Back to the original question. I have the same problem, 50% or more, new rider butt pain, 50% or less need a correctly fit seat.... off to the Specialized BG Fit store.


----------



## sojourn (Dec 9, 2007)

Just keep trying various saddles until you find the "one".
Good luck!


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi

Another Brooks fan here. I now have four of them. Two Team Professionals on my road bikes, a B17 on my mountain bike and a B67 (?) on my Surly LHT.

I found that with the riding position on the two roadies that the Team Professional was a better choice.










Andrew


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

My thoughts on the Selle An-Atomica Titanico:

Things I Like: Selle An-Atomica Titanico Saddle | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Any saddle is going hurt until you get your rear toughened up. You can only do that with miles. In the spring this is a painful ritual for everyone. By the end of the season, I can ride on a 2x4 without pain. 

However, I ride old school Rolls and Regals. Both are wide and more substantial in the back than most modern saddles. That's what I grew up on so every time I experiment with new models, they just don't "sit" well with me. Pardon the pun, I couldn't help it. 

As has been mentioned, it's the shape, not the cushion that matters.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Take a look at the SMP-TRK. It's wide at about 160mm. Performance has it on sale for about $79.00.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Take a look at the SMP-TRK. It's wide at about 160mm. Performance has it on sale for about $79.00.


Oddly enough, I've got some good on-the-bike time on three of the saddles mentioned here. 

B.17 - Overall, the B.17 is still my favorite. The base model is reasonably priced, comfortable, and long lived. The downside is that it is heavy and old-fashioned. 

The Brooks B.17 Saddle | The Wrecking Crew

Selle An-Atomica Titanico - I own two of these. Classy, and very, very comfortable. There are some downsides - it is expensive, kinda heavy, and mine have had to be fiddled with constantly. The tension adjustment on both of my Titanicos loosens up on a fairly regular basis. It isn't the leather stretching (although there is a break-in period where it will stretch), it is the tension adjustment screw backing off because the nosepiece rocks back and forth. I've put some Loctite on it, which seems to have slowed it down. Not a big deal. 

SMP-TRK - not a saddle to do serious miles. The shape is pretty good, but this model is basically a blown foam saddle like you see on "comfort" bikes. Very squishy. Feels good for about 20 minutes, then it is misery. It is demoted to my townie/rain bike. The "serious" SMP saddles have their supporters; I've not tried one. 

Of the three, my hands down favorite is a hacked B.17 that I made about 2 years ago. I made a paper template in the shape of the pressure cut out on my Selle An-Atomica Titanico, and used it to make a similar cut-out in the B.17. I completed the job by punching holes in the side to lace it up and keep the sides from flaring. Best saddle that I own.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Oddly enough, I've got some good on-the-bike time on three of the saddles mentioned here.
> 
> B.17 - Overall, the B.17 is still my favorite. The base model is reasonably priced, comfortable, and long lived. The downside is that it is heavy and old-fashioned.
> 
> ...


I bought 2 of the SMP TRKs. one for ea bike. I haven't ridden them very long, but I do have about 400 miles on them. That includes a century & 2 metrics. They've been all right so far. I agree they're way too padded, but it hasn't bothered me yet. I'm still undecided whether or not to keep them. The real reason I bought them was I needed the 160mm width. I got them from Performance so I'll be able to return them with no problem. I rode leather saddles in the early 60s through the 80s. They were nice. I guess I've been resisting because they're so heavy & because they are susceptible to rain damage. I may change my mind about that. I need to put a few hundred more miles on before I make that decision.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

i too heard that brooks b-17 are suggested for bigger/larger riders. after 3 years and SEVEN b17s, i absolutely agree. DO use proofhide. try to start in early spring, so you can start with short rides. also, don't forget there is an adjustment bolt in the nose...


----------



## rm.newland (Oct 18, 2011)

*Seats*

Might want to get a cushioned seat to start, will prevent you from getting some monkey butt


----------



## whitehare (Jul 9, 2008)

love those


----------



## greenspark (Oct 28, 2011)

*This should do the trick*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MFWxJiJQZj2CiubxBNB3Bw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TNLoQKbn5VQ/TquG1SCS1AI/AAAAAAAAACw/aZnj8WPSzec/s800/BigSaddle.jpg" height="540" width="800" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/wiki2cs/October282011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">October 28, 2011</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

As others have said saddles are a personal thing so the best I can do is share my experience. 

I'm a big guy too (6'5'' 250 lbs). I use 143 mm saddles. Since I bought my first road bike in 2009 I've used the following: Specialized Avatar, Selle San Marco Aspide (borrowed from a riding buddy - too narrow for me), Fizik Aliante, Specialized Toupe, and the Prologo Nago (In that order). 

I've never considered brooks because, frankly, I'm kind of a bike snob and I think it would look terrible on my carbon Colnago. 

I never really liked the Aliante. Initially I loved the Toupe but after a few months it became very uncomfortable - so much so that I changed to the Prologo the week of a century ride. My group told me I was nuts to change saddles so close to a long ride. It was a risk I was willing to take because the Toupe wasn't working for me anymore. I've only been on the Prologo for about a month but so far it has been amazing. Finished that century with no discomfort. 

Of course, all of this information is useless if you don't plan to wear proper cycling shorts or bibs.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

I personally like a minimalist saddle - selle italia SLR (the 135g version). I even have one where the padding has come off and I don't notice a difference.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Older semi-Clydesdale here (62 y/o, 5'11", 210 lbs), riding a touring bike (Novara Randonee). I recently got a Nashbar F2 saddle: wide in the back, decent cutout, not too padded, and the vinyl needs no special care and feeding. Great price - only $25. So far (including a century), so good.


----------



## NateHawk (Aug 19, 2011)

I put a used B17 onto my commuter build and I was in love from the first second my sit bones touched it. that's a saddle I'm going to keep no matter what happens to the rest of the bike.


----------

